# Windows DNS problem



## estherli717 (Jun 29, 2009)

i can't go on the internet.

when i pressed Diagnose and Repair i got this:

"there may be a problem with your DNS configuration"
and..

"windows failed to find the well known host 'www.microsoft.com' using DNS. The sever may be down."

how should i fix it? :4-dontkno


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, there could be a number of reasons for this. First what firewall have you running? Go to start search and type devmgmt.msc the device manager will open expand your network adapter and right click select uninstall, if prompted do not remove the drivers restart the computer, check internet now. Next if no joy go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- 


```
netsh int ip reset  Press enter reboot to take effect.
```
If still no joy open a command prompt (as above) and at the prompt type:-


```
ipconfig /all press enter
```
Post the results here.


----------



## estherli717 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you so much !!


----------

